# Best brand of exterior latex house paint for the deep south



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would go to your local real paint store not a big box and ask.


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 20, 2010)

Sherwin Williams Duration, Best and most proven paint on the market!


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I would go to your local real paint store not a big box and ask.


I wanted to sign up and join the "Pro-Painter's" forum to avoid answers like yours but since I'm not a pro painter I couldn't join. I have already looked at paint by Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore on their websites and hope to get more feedback from others besides *"I would go to your local real paint store not a big box and ask."* 

I'm looking for feedback from others who have used a specific brand and type of exterior house paint and what kind of results they received. If I went to a local company owned paint store to ask I would get recommendations slanted towards that company's brand of paint. To the others who posted thanks for your advice. Why can't a non-painter like myself who is after information on exterior house paint join the "Pro-Painter's" forum because it's input from a pro that I'm really after unless some pro painters participate here?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 22, 2010)

My brother owns his own painting company for 28 years in Florida. Depending on what type of siding your painting look into Sherwin Williams Super Paint. Duration is a great paint but at about 47 dollars a gallon that could be a little expensive. As far as the 20 year and lifetime warranty? They don't last forever. A lot of the warranty is for flaking or chipping. Reality, its gonna get dirty and its gonna fade, especially in the South. Hope this helps


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

I just had a guy come out here to give me an estimate, I thought it was low and I won't discuss prices because this board might prohibit discussing prices but I asked the guy how many gallons were in his estimate, he said "5" gallons of primer and "5" gallons of paint. He planned to use Sherwin Williams A-100 paint. I told him I thought "5" gallons was kind of low, he said not. 

The house hasn't been painted in about 20 years, my double car carport has plywood overhead and I'm no painter but I would image it would take the entire "5" gallons just to paint the carport area. The guy said if it looks like I need to go buy more paint I'll just go buy more paint. I told him I'd get back with him which I probably won't. 

The only thing about this guy is he's good at replacing damaged wood which the house has lots of and most other painters I've called tell me right up front they only paint, they don't replace any wood. Well before the house can be painted the bad wood will have to be replaced I would think.


----------



## JP in Mich (Mar 22, 2010)

*Super*

I had my exterior painted last summer with SW Superpaint. Considered Duration but heard there are some issues with it on aluminum siding if the painter isn't very comfortable with it. I am in Michigan, so quite a different type of harsh climate but still harsh.

I am quite pleased with the paint, looks great. Seems like it will hold up for a long time. I don't recall how many gallons they used, but make sure you get 2 coats of the paint. And they should be powerwashing and sanding existing paint as well as patching up any rough spots and caulking everywhere.

Don't know the costs down there but I was quoted from $1400 up to $2500 for the job. House is about 1750 s.f.

Hope this helps.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I would use Sherwin Williams Superpaint, as that is primarily what we use on all of our exterior re-paints and have great results on wood, vinyl, hardiboard and aluminium siding. we have used it for years and have never had a problem, I've tried other exterior paints, but am very happy with the results of the Superpaint, all of our work also comes with a written labor warranty, which I would not offer if I was using another brand of paint, besides Sherwin Williams, as far as the estimate that you rec. 5 gallons of paint to paint a house sounds really low.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

housepaintingny said:


> I would use Sherwin Williams Superpaint, as that is primarily what we use on all of our exterior re-paints and have great results on wood, vinyl, hardiboard and aluminium siding. we have used it for years and have never had a problem, I've tried other exterior paints, but am very happy with the results of the Superpaint, all of our work also comes with a written labor warranty, which I would not offer if I was using another brand of paint, besides Sherwin Williams, as far as the estimate that you rec. 5 gallons of paint to paint a house sounds really low.


When the guy told me "5" gallons of primer coat and "5" gallons of paint I knew he was off the mark. I had one of the columns on my carport replaced several years ago, the guy who installed the new column soaked the lower 2 feet of it in some kind of dark green solution, I think it was to prevent rot then came back in a day and painted 2 primer coats of Benjamim Moore exterior latex followed by 2 coats of B


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

I was typing a detailed post then something happened, part of my post got posted and the other part didn't. I'll try to repost later. Does this board time you out if you take too long to submit a post like some other boards do?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Stevoreno said:


> I wanted to sign up and join the "Pro-Painter's" forum to avoid answers like yours but since I'm not a pro painter I couldn't join. I have already looked at paint by Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore on their websites and hope to get more feedback from others besides *"I would go to your local real paint store not a big box and ask."*
> 
> I'm looking for feedback from others who have used a specific brand and type of exterior house paint and what kind of results they received. If I went to a local company owned paint store to ask I would get recommendations slanted towards that company's brand of paint. To the others who posted thanks for your advice. Why can't a non-painter like myself who is after information on exterior house paint join the "Pro-Painter's" forum because it's input from a pro that I'm really after unless some pro painters participate here?


 
I am and have been a professional painter for 25 years. I could not answer your specific question because I have never been to where you are located.I answered as Best I could and still find it a reasonable answer. If you go to ANY real paint store and get their best quality exterior 100% latex paint, do the proper prep work, you have your answer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Stevoreno said:


> I was typing a detailed post then something happened, part of my post got posted and the other part didn't. I'll try to repost later. Does this board time you out if you take too long to submit a post like some other boards do?


I do not think so
I have had a post window open for over 30 minutes before I realized I never hit reply


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I am and have been a professional painter for 25 years. I could not answer your specific question because I have never been to where you are located.I answered as Best I could and still find it a reasonable answer. If you go to ANY real paint store and get their best quality exterior 100% latex paint, do the proper prep work, you have your answer.


Living along the Mississippi gulf coast, an area that saw so many home owners taken by fraudulent contractors right after Hurricane Katrina I do not want to become another victim. I'm 100% disabled and am having to use a walking cane so I will not be the one doing the painting, I'll have to hire someone to do it. Like I said before every paint store will give you their slant on their paint which is why I use the internet to do research and to also participate on boards such as this to get good solids answers for guidance, answers other than *"Go to any real paint store to check".*


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I do not think so
> I have had a post window open for over 30 minutes before I realized I never hit reply


Without having to retype my book report which somehow partially got deleted I had asked if you can post pictures here and is there a formula painters use to determine how much paint it will take to paint a house? My house was built back in the early 60's, is primarily brick except for wood columns on the front porch and on my carport area, no garage, the over head area of my double car carport is done in plywood which is painted as is my front porch overhead area. There is also wood trim all around the house near the roof. To me that seems like it would require a lot of paint, more than "5" gallons of primer followed by "5" gallons of paint. This guy who came yesterday in my opinion way underestimated the amount of paint that he would need to do the job.


----------



## JP in Mich (Mar 22, 2010)

Well figure out how much surface are you are painting. A gallon of paint should cover around 350 square feet or so for one coat.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

JP in Mich said:


> Well figure out how much surface are you are painting. A gallon of paint should cover around 350 square feet or so for one coat.


Since this house has some wood damage which will have to be fixed before paint can go on and the house hasn't been painted in about 20 years would you recommend 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint verses one of each? Caulking recommended too? Any particular type of caulking? Under the eaves of my house, every so many feet are these aluminum looking grills which I think are vents, if I wanted to replace them with new ones do most people paint over them or not if new ones are installed? If you know what I'm talking about what are those things called so I can call Lowe's to get a price on new ones? I must have at least 30 going all the way around my house.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

The front and back screen doors on my house are also made of wood, they're old, I'd like to replace them with storm doors, the front door would have glass from top to bottom, the back door would have a window with a screen at the bottom which could be raised or lowered. If I could get a painter who knows what he's doing could the painter paint new storm doors to match the new color of paint painted on the house or would I have to settle for white storm doors? I have seen some at Lowe's with different colors but if I could I'd like to buy new white storm doors and have them painted to match the color of paint on the house. The doors would probably have to be painted with a different type of paint besides latex and applied to the storm doors using a spray gun like what's used to paint a car I would think. Advise anyone if you know.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Stevoreno said:


> Like I said before every paint store will give you their slant on their paint which is why I use the internet to do research and to also participate on boards such as this to get good solids answers for guidance, answers other than *"Go to any real paint store to check".*


People will tell you to talk to your local paint store and not a big box because both the product and staff are better. The staff at the big stores receives training in their products and the applications (climate, materials, application methods.) The box stores staff frequently couldn't tell you the difference between a sash brush and a flat brush. There are also several paint reviews floating around. They frequently will rate Behr pretty high but that is a price point issue, not a quality of paint issue. SW, BM or PPG paints are all very good products. 

You can also pick up the phone and call any of the big stores and talk to them. I call my local SW store with questions just about every time I paint something and they are always very helpful and give great answers. The major brands also have a technical department that can provide you with specs for your particular region. I've had to call SW several times for projects here and they have been great.

As a non-pro painter I would recommend using Sherwin Williams paint. I have never used Benjamin Moore so I can't say if its better or worse than SW but I have not heard bad things about it.


----------



## bonbon (Mar 22, 2010)

*my favorite paint*



Stevoreno said:


> I have a house located along the Mississippi gulf coast which needs to be repainted, what's the best brand of exterior latex house paint in a satin or low gloss finish that will hold up well in my area which has high humidity during the summer? Also when is the best time of the year to paint the outside of a house located in the deep south? My house in Biloxi, Mississippi is located about 3 miles north of the gulf. The last time the house was painted was about 15 years ago, the paint used then was Sears Weatherbeater.


My favorite exterior paint is Duramax Satin finish, by Valspar. it's AWSOME goes on like butter and covers great! when getting your bids be sure they include: cleaning, caulking, priming and painting of body and trim. it sounds like you'll need about 10 or so gallons of each. my favorite primer inside & out is zinssers 1-2-3, unless you have raw cedar siding, then use zinssers coverstain. if your doing a dark color then ask your paint assoc to tint the primer a bit. I know contrators love to "spray" the primer & paint, but personally, a better job done would be to roll & back brush both primer & paint on. so maybe you may want to ask your contractor "how" they plan on applying it. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

bonbon said:


> My favorite exterior paint is Duramax Satin finish, by Valspar. it's AWSOME goes on like butter and covers great! when getting your bids be sure they include: cleaning, caulking, priming and painting of body and trim. it sounds like you'll need about 10 or so gallons of each. my favorite primer inside & out is zinssers 1-2-3, unless you have raw cedar siding, then use zinssers coverstain. if your doing a dark color then ask your paint assoc to tint the primer a bit. I know contrators love to "spray" the primer & paint, but personally, a better job done would be to roll & back brush both primer & paint on. so maybe you may want to ask your contractor "how" they plan on applying it. good luck :thumbsup:


I would say at least 10, possibly 15 gallons max, paint and primer but I'm no painter but I did paint a pair of wooden pedestals once which sat out on my carport, one on each side of the back door. The pedestals were 4' tall and except for the top and base the column part measured 14" square and I used 1 1/2 gallons of paint on both pedestals, one coat of primer and 2 finish coats of paint and this guy who came out yesterday said he could paint my house with 5 gallons of paint? I don't think so. The problem I'm running into now is other painters only paint, they don't replace bad wood with new wood or jack up and reset porch columns shifted by Katrina, they just paint. 

I haven't called anyone out just to replace the bad wood which will have to be done first before any new paint can go onto the house. Here's another question I haven't asked yet. How soon can you repaint the outside of a house in the deep south? This morning's low here was 44F, it's sunny today and 60F now, relative humidity is 80% which is high. Would the air need to be real dry, very low humidity for the paint to take good? Also how soon should primer and paint be painted onto new wood once it's been replaced? Immediately? The next day? If new wood is installed but not painted, it rains during the night, the wood gets wet, is that a problem or not? Just wait until the new wood dries out the next day then paint?


----------



## bonbon (Mar 22, 2010)

*painting*

Hi, I wouldn't wait too long to prime & paint the replaced areas. Next day if possible. If you go to http://www.valspar.com/products/product/Duramax_Paint.html you can check out more info and they also have a tech line to call them for any addt'l questions you may have. Sounds like you may need to get the issues corrected by seperate contractors and then hire out the painting job. I hope this helps you with your projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

bonbon said:


> Hi, I wouldn't wait too long to prime & paint the replaced areas. Next day if possible. If you go to http://www.valspar.com/products/product/Duramax_Paint.html you can check out more info and they also have a tech line to call them for any addt'l questions you may have. Sounds like you may need to get the issues corrected by seperate contractors and then hire out the painting job. I hope this helps you with your projects. :thumbsup:


That sounds like a winner. When is the best time to paint the outside of a house in the deep south? Is now too early? Should I wait until it gets hotter? A painter told me once the hotter the outside temps are the better for painting the outside of a house but do it before mid July which is when dog days set in here, rains every afternoon for almost 2 weeks, we refer to it as the dog days of summer.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Nobody can tell me when's the best time to paint the outside of a house here in the deep south? Nobody?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Stevoreno said:


> That sounds like a winner. When is the best time to paint the outside of a house in the deep south? Is now too early? Should I wait until it gets hotter? A painter told me once the hotter the outside temps are the better for painting the outside of a house but do it before mid July which is when dog days set in here, rains every afternoon for almost 2 weeks, we refer to it as the dog days of summer.


 
I would ask a real painter before taking advise from whom ever gave you that info. 
I would also consider mine and other professional posters advise and not to use Valspare. This is not a quality paint by any means.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I would ask a real painter before taking advise from whom ever gave you that info.
> I would also consider mine and other professional posters advise and not to use Valspare. This is not a quality paint by any means.


It was a *real *painter who gave me that advice years ago and I'm not considering *Valspare* because I've never heard of it. I'm considering Sherwin Williams "*Super Paint"* or something comparable by Benjamin Moore. I got in touch with the painter who painted the inside of my house back in the late 90's, he's an old pro and very good, he's alway's busy. He told me he'd come see me this Saturday and give me an estimate to paint the outside of the house. I asked him about the other guy's bid of "5" gallons of paint and "5" gallons of primer, he said that sounded too low but he'd know more when he came out to look at the house this Saturday. 

Since the house hasn't been painted in a long time once it's been pressure washed, sanded, all bad wood replaced he recommended going with "2" coats of primer followed by "2" coats of finish paint. He recommended a low gloss or satin luster finish rather than a flat or a high gloss finish. If the paint will be latex the primer would also be latex or not? I'll have to ask him that this weekend. I know this guy's bid will be higher than Mr. "5" gallon's but the job will be done right. 

Many of his customers right now are rebuilding their homes back on the beach which were heavily damaged by Hurricane Katrina, they are rebuilding very large homes back on the beach, I would hate to think how many gallons of paint and primer those homes would take but the owners of those homes can afford it without question. Some that are building back are building back 3 story homes on the beach, beautiful homes with huge columns and porches. We all hope we never have to deal with another storm like Hurricane Katrina ever again.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Not from the deep south but I can tell you not to paint in direct sunlight. Since your are hiring it done, why not ask the painters when is the best time to have it done? If you drive around and see other houses being painted, it's probably a good time to do yours as well. 

I haven't had any problems with the Behr paint from the Home Depot. I had my wife's stepfather do the painting but he overestimated by about 6 gallons so there is about 70 dollars worth of paint sitting in my basement. Since you don't know how much paint you need, why don't you trust your painter's estimate of 5 gallons? If he underestimates his materials after you contract with him to do the job, isn't he the one who's going to be stuck paying for the additional paint?


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Not from the deep south but I can tell you not to paint in direct sunlight. Since your are hiring it done, why not ask the painters when is the best time to have it done? If you drive around and see other houses being painted, it's probably a good time to do yours as well.
> 
> I haven't had any problems with the Behr paint from the Home Depot. I had my wife's stepfather do the painting but he overestimated by about 6 gallons so there is about 70 dollars worth of paint sitting in my basement. Since you don't know how much paint you need, why don't you trust your painter's estimate of 5 gallons? If he underestimates his materials after you contract with him to do the job, isn't he the one who's going to be stuck paying for the additional paint?


Well my house which sits on a lot faces south and no trees cover or shade it, never thought about that. Why not paint in the direct sun? The paint would dry too fast? As for the "5" gallon guy, you're right, if I decide to go with him I'm going to make him put it in writing that if he underestimates on the paint it will be his expense to make it right. He told me the other day when I asked him about it, if he ran out he'd just go buy more paint and primer if needed and add it to my bill. I told him I'd think about it, he probably won't call me back. This guy who I've got coming out this weekend, now he knows his stuff when it comes to painting and I would trust his judgment when it comes to how many gallons I'll need over the "5" gallon guy. 

He did tell me earlier today the Benjamin Moore paint that he uses goes for about $45.00 a gallon, pricey stuff but it must also be good. Most contractors here ask for at least 50% up front before they even start a job and collect the balance upon completion of the job. Is that typical in other parts of the country or not? Now if I know the contractor I have no problem with that but it's those I've never dealt with that I would have a problem with unless they gave me several good references but sometimes good references mean nothing if it's coming from a cousin, an uncle, brother-in-law, drinking buddy, etc.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, It dries too fast, covers poorly, shows through, dryss on the brush making it difficcult to clean. It's best to choose a cloudy day or early morning for south side of house. Yes 50-50 is pretty typical. That way they at least have their materials covered if you stiff them. bbb.org is a good place to start for reputable contractors.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Yes, It dries too fast, covers poorly, shows through, dryss on the brush making it difficcult to clean. It's best to choose a cloudy day or early morning for south side of house. Yes 50-50 is pretty typical. That way they at least have their materials covered if you stiff them. bbb.org is a good place to start for reputable contractors.


 Thanks for the info on painting in the sun. That part about painting on a cloudy day is good as long as thunderstorms don't blow up in the afternoon which is typical here in the deep south during the summer months. What if it's cloudy all day, no rain is expected during the night, how cool can the temperature get at night and not cause the freshly painted surface to not set? As long as the lows don't drop below 60 degrees F? 50 degrees F? Does relative humidity at night also affect the way the paint cures or adheres to the surface painted earlier in the day? For example last night it got down to 48 degrees F, we had relative humidity of 100% with dense fog. The fog didn't burn off until about 10:00 a.m. today. Yesterday wouldn't have been a good day to paint the outside of a house here I don't think or would it have mattered?


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

His formula was for for 1 coat. For a brick house like you describe five gallons of primer and ten gallons of top coat should do. It sounds like he only planned on one finish coat. I assume you are not painting the brick. :wink:


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Sprayboy said:


> His formula was for for 1 coat. For a brick house like you describe five gallons of primer and ten gallons of top coat should do. It sounds like he only planned on one finish coat. I assume you are not painting the brick. :wink:


Not planning to paint the brick, just the columns, wood trim and overhead areas of my carport and front porch.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, neighbor, sounds like you have the right guy lined up. Which Ben Moore product does he plan to use? Moorglow?
Above 50 degrees is good for most paints. Nighttime humidity won't be a big factor as long as the paint has a chance to skin over before dark. 48 and fog would concern me a little, though. You must be near the back bay. 42 and partly cloudy at my house last night, six blocks from Long Beach harbor. Looking at the extended forecast, low 70s/low 50s, I think we've finally turned the corner into spring, so all you need is a couple dry days.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is where I came up with the Valspar:yes:

Originally Posted by *bonbon*  
_Hi, I wouldn't wait too long to prime & paint the replaced areas. Next day if possible. If you go to http://www.valspar.com/products/prod...max_Paint.html you can check out more info and they also have a tech line to call them for any addt'l questions you may have. Sounds like you may need to get the issues corrected by seperate contractors and then hire out the painting job. I hope this helps you with your projects. :thumbsup:_

_Here is you're response!_
That sounds like a winner. :whistling2:

I would also recommend 1 coat of oil primer and 2 top coats of finish, that is the industry standard. 2 coats of primer is just a waste of $. The Ben Moore product would be a very good choice.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

By the way,I am just trying to be of help here


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Hey, neighbor, sounds like you have the right guy lined up. Which Ben Moore product does he plan to use? Moorglow?
> Above 50 degrees is good for most paints. Nighttime humidity won't be a big factor as long as the paint has a chance to skin over before dark. 48 and fog would concern me a little, though. You must be near the back bay. 42 and partly cloudy at my house last night, six blocks from Long Beach harbor. Looking at the extended forecast, low 70s/low 50s, I think we've finally turned the corner into spring, so all you need is a couple dry days.


I'm about 3 miles north of the beach and less than a mile from Back Bay or the Biloxi Bay. I just woke up to thunder, rain is on the way which is a good thing I'm not having someone paint today. I think the guy coming out Saturday did mention Moorglow, not sure though. He did say 2 coats of primer followed up by 2 coats of finish paint. What's the difference between low luster satin and low gloss finish? Are they the same? I was checking out Benjamin Moore's website last night and both were mentioned. Their website has a cool color sampler imaging system, they have about 10 styles of homes, pick one and you can see what difference colors look like on the house, cool feature. They also have a paint calculator but it's geared for calculating how much paint will be needed to paint a room. Will the primer coat be the same shade as the finish coat or will it be white in most cases?


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

The low gloss gives a little more shine than the satin. Looks good on trim. As Chris noted, one coat of primer is usually all that's necessary. You might ask why you were quoted two. Only reason I can think of would be if the first coat is a build coat he plans to sand to level the surface, then apply the second as a bond coat. You should end up with a glass smooth finish if he takes that approach.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> The low gloss gives a little more shine than the satin. Looks good on trim. As Chris noted, one coat of primer is usually all that's necessary. You might ask why you were quoted two. Only reason I can think of would be if the first coat is a build coat he plans to sand to level the surface, then apply the second as a bond coat. You should end up with a glass smooth finish if he takes that approach.


So if you were painting the trim around the house near the roof, front porch columns, carport columns, overhead area of my carport and front porch you would recommend "satin" rather than "low luster"? I definitely don't want flat, I want a little gloss but not high gloss. My neighbor across the street has a red brick house with a grey roof and her house is painted in white trim but it's "high" gloss to the point that it still looks wet, personally I don't like it, you can almost see yourself in it. Now if we were discussing painting the inside of a house, my walls are flat finish, ceiling is flat ceiling white, my trim in a room be it a bedroom, living room, etc. is all painted in a semi-gloss which looks good. My bathrooms are painted in a special semi-gloss to repel moisture and my kitchen is painted in another kind of semi-gloss which makes it easy to clean, grease, etc. from cooking in the kitchen.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

*I had the house painted in September 2011 and the painter used Sherwin Williams paint; it was either satin or low luster but it isn't flat and it looks good. The paint has a lifetime guarantee and it was pricey; $55.00 a gallon. *


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

There used to be a paint brand Coronado that was made in Fla. for the conditions in Fla . heat , humidity, scorching sun, but it was bought out by Ben Moore, There is a paint called Porter that is a Southern paint. But to be honest as a painter I would be comfortable with either SW or Ben Moore product since I live in Fla. and use both all the time.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

*I had another painter paint the inside of my house a few years before Hurricane Katrina hit in August 2005 and the other painter used Benjamin Moore paints and it's a good paint and it still looks good inside. I tried to get him to paint the outside of my house but he had retired from the business so I contacted the roofing company who replaced the roof on my house after Hurricane Katrina and the roofing company hooked me up with a very good painter who as I mentioned before preferred to use Sherwin Williams paint which I believe was $10.00 a gallon cheaper than Benjamin Moore's best exterior latex house paint with a lifetime guarantee.*


----------



## gilcarleton (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, for what it is worth, I just checked with Consumer Reports for you and their Best Buys are Behr Premium Plus and Glidden Premium, both avaliable at Home Depot. User reviews are mixed on the Behr. One said that the white did not cover the old white in one coat...very unusual, both users say that it is a bear to clean and one even said he threw away his equipment after painting with the Behr.

No customer reviews on the Glidden. Sherman Williams did not get a best buy on any of it's paints. Glidden is $21 a gallon and Sherman William is $63. I think I would use the Glidden. I looked at the Behr for interior use in Gulf Shores, Alabama but people either love it or hate it, either one star or five star so I decided to stay away from it. Hope this helps.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn man you'r way over thinking this. I live in Fla and am a painter Go get a good quality paint (regardless of what Consumer Reports say) and paint your house.


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

*Well it's just been 14 months since my house was painted but I have been very pleased with the way the paint job turned out. There was a lot of prep work which had to be done before the house was painted; sanding; scraping; pressure washing; replacing a lot of bad wood; jacking up and resetting all of the columns on my house which were shifted by Katrina's winds.

The painter; his helpers and two other guys who dealt with all of the wood work; the entire job from start to finish took almost 3 weeks; weekends not included. Painters and wood workers always have their weekends off but the job got finished just in time because if it had started in early October instead of September it might have been too late to paint. The painter did tell me he could have painted the outside of the house if the temperature was 55F but I'm just glad to have gotten it done in September.*


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> Damn man you'r way over thinking this. I live in Fla and am a painter Go get a good quality paint (regardless of what Consumer Reports say) and paint your house.


*My painter did; he bought Sherwin Williams best exterior latex low luster house paint with a lifetime guarantee at $55.00 a gallon.*


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

gilcarleton said:


> Well, for what it is worth, I just checked with Consumer Reports for you and their Best Buys are Behr Premium Plus and Glidden Premium, both avaliable at Home Depot:laughing:. User reviews are mixed on the Behr. One said that the white did not cover the old white in one coat...very unusual, both users say that it is a bear to clean and one even said he threw away his equipment after painting with the Behr.
> 
> No customer reviews on the Glidden. Sherman Williams did not get a best buy on any of it's paints. Glidden is $21 a gallon and Sherman William is 63. I think I would use the Glidden. I looked at the Behr for interior use in Gulf Shores, Alabama but people either love it or hate it, either one star or five star so I decided to stay away from it. Hope this helps.


 
CR is a joke, they base there findings on $$ spent not real paint performance

I am painting my home( my BIGGEST investment of a lifetime), 
do I spend $20 a gal on cheap no good paint or $50 on a quality product?:huh:
The ONLY quality paint @ HD are Zinnser primers,period..........................


----------



## gilcarleton (Nov 4, 2012)

No, The Consumer Report I read rated how long the paint would last. I don't just look at their report but also what people have used the paint have to say. If someone wants to take it farther they can go to the Home Depot web site and see how the consumers rated it there. No information source is complete but this was just some extra info. Consumer Reports rated the Behr best but I would never use it because of what consumers say. 

I am in the same situation having moved from Oregon to Gulf Shores, Alabama. The brands I used in the NW do not even exist in the south.


----------

